# [SOLVED] Game Stuttering



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

Iv got this computer since a month and suddenly iv been having issues with all games.
they stutter every few seconds for 1/4 of a sec and run perfectly fine after then another few seconds go by and it does it again it goes on over and over and its really getting frustrating. :upset:

Does anyone have a solution for this problem? 



Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Processor: i5 CPU 760 2.80GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

*hello and welcome to TSF!*

could you please do the following:

download and run PC Wizard  and post a screenshot like the one in the attached picture.
 tell us the brand, make and wattage of your PSU. your power supply unit is located on the inside of your case, read the sticker please
 make sure you get screenshots of your temperatures before and 20 minutes into playing a game


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Hi thank you for taking your time to have a look at my problem.
here is the info you asked for.

Psu
brand: XION
Make: not sure what you mean by that.
Watt: 700W


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

these are the screen shots after 20 min of play.
Sorry couldn't fit 4 screen shots in last post.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

I have a feeling it might be your PSU as your temps look fine but just to be certain, have you cleaned out your hard drive lately and defragmented it? That usually will increase performance in games and other things. 

The problem I see is your PSU is only getting about 75% efficiency... I know that brand likes to use old designs too so what I'm getting at is it may not be all that good and not giving your system what it needs. Granted your system won't exactly take huge amounts of power any way, but still it can be a factor.


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

But the thing is that this computer was running perfectly fine all this time and now suddenly its acting up for some odd reason

Iv cleaned out my hdd i defraged it i cleaned out registry iv updated the video card driver updated windows as windows does on its own.


Any other suggestions bout this problem ?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Computer parts don't always fail instantly. They can take time. Even one month is enough.

you make sure there are no dust and dirt in the system?


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Dust/Dirt is not the issue its clean.
Iv did an extra air clean just a few min ago to make sure its clean and still the same results.
I have no clue whats going on but after a month common iv been having lots of bad luck lately blew up a few TV's computers burn out when i turn them on iv had to wait 7 months for a new computer and now that iv finally got one its messing up already ....... -.-


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Your hard drive is too hot at 45C. It should be around 25-30C. This could be causing the stutters while gaming. What kind of case ventilation have you got?

Your PSU voltages are very good, no problems there.

If this is your PSU - Xion PowerReal 700W - it has an efficiency rating of 85%. If it's the Xion Gold Series 700W then it has an efficiency rating of 90%, so I can't see the PSU being the cause of your problem.

Have you overclocked any hardware?

Are there any other programs running in the background while you're playing?

Have you tried disabling your antivirus temporarily?

Have you tried decreasing the graphics settings (antialiasing, textures, shadows, etc) in the game's options menu or in the graphics control panel?

Have you got VSync enabled?


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Nothing is overclocked,
I always end all programs running in background that are not needed,
Iv tried disabeling anti virus and still the same results,
Lowering the settings/graphics at times makes the stuttering worse,
VSync when enabled or disabled it makes the same stuttering.

My case is open on top back side and front for the possibility of adding more fans if needed/wanted iv got a 120 mm case fan in the back and iv got a fan in the front for my hard drive. and of course CPU fan and a fan for my video card.

So for my knowing I'm well cooled for my system and I'm not sure but 45c i think is a ok temp for a hard drive. I might be wrong.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

in addition to koala's advice try turning down the resolution


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Iv tried changing to resolution and having the same results as before even went down to 800x600 and yet the same stuttering persists.


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Any other suggestions about my problem that i might be able to try ?


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Ok i tried to start my computer in safe mode and everything works perfectly no stutters nothing.
Witch leads me to think there's a driver issue somewhere in my system. 
Could anyone maybe confirm my suspicion? 
I could be wrong but does anyone think this could be a issue? faulty driver in my system?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

I'm surprised you managed to even run a game in safe mode. 

Try this: 

 download and run Driver Sweeper and scan for any and all Intel, AMD/ATI and Catalyst including Control Center drivers and entires. 
delete all irrelevant drivers for your videocard
 if this doesn't solve your issues, then delete all drivers associated with graphics and redownload the Nvidia drivers for your card.


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

Yea same here i was surprised a game would even start up in safe mode.


I really hoped that this would of worked but so far still no success in solving the issue.
Driver sweeper did not help.
I got rid of the Nvidia driver, re downloaded the driver again and with out any luck. 
The stuttering still persists.

Its really frustrating not knowing whats going on with my system this thing is giving me a huge head ache...


----------



## Valshier (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

I'm having the exact same symptoms as tncb.

I bought a top of the line gaming computer about 6 months ago and had no problems up until around December. I get stuttering in all my games to varying degrees despite any resolution or graphics settings: about a 1 sec stutter then 4 sec of smoothness (It is very apparent in Supreme Commander II which I play with my friends who have very old computers and do not have this problem).

I even sent my computer back to the manufacturer just to get it back with the same problem (they did a reformat even). I've tried drivers for everything, defragging, reinstalling. I currently have all the lastest drivers recommended by my manufacturer. Nothing changes. 

I feel like it may be a Windows 7 problem. I could go back to XP, but I hear it can't make use of more than 3 gigs or RAM.

My stats:
Sager NP-8120
Windows 7 64 bit
8 GB Ram
Intel i7 Q 840 1.87 GHz
2x GeForce GTX 285M


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

I'v sent my pc of for repairs they did erything they could do they reinstalled windows they tried other components other vid cards mobos ram cpu evrything and no matter what they did the stuttering presists so im thinking its a HDD issue hope im wrong but thats what im thinking


----------



## tncb (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Game Stuttering*

I've finally after month's of searching found my problem with all this stuttering.
The reason for all this stuttering was the lack of voltage the video card was getting I've changed some settings here and there of the Video card and problem resolved.


----------



## Valshier (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah, I'm glad that worked for you. About a week ago I finally upgraded to an SSD. Since then all of the stuttering stopped. I actually kept one of my HDDs as storage. I also installed a game on the HDD as a test vs the SDD and the stuttering was apparent on the HDD. So far no problems with the SDD and I also got a nice improvement across the board for all my loading times. :grin:


----------

